# growbox re-model



## usandthem (Sep 17, 2006)

hey all, my first harvest is curing as we speak. i ended up with 22 grams of smoke from one plant. i'd like to make a few improvements to my growbox and i'm hopeing for some tips and constructive criticism.my box is made of plywood. i just painted it flat white.it measures 2'x3'x6' high.my first grow had 336 watts of cfl. i had one 85cfm cpu sucking hot air from the box.passive intake from the bottom of the box. my temps ran from 77* to 86*.i'd like to up grade to a 400 watt hps but i'm concerned about the heat. i'm thinking of a hydrofarm light with an air-cooled hood. would an additional 85 cfm fan and 4" ducting be enough to cool the bulb? i could also add another cpu fan in the top of the box to pull out hot air for a total of 3 cpu fans. i have a 6" ocillateing fan mixing things up inside the box. i hope to grow 3-4 plants. would i be better off going with a 250 watt hps and some additional cfl's? my last grow was in dirt but i'm thinking of trying a DWC hydro set-up.any thoughts?thanks in advance.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 17, 2006)

its gonna be way too hot in there even for the 250w....your already at max temp at 85...Id look for another room or option If I was you....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 17, 2006)

Cant stress enuf, you will need good flow for your light fixture, and you will need good intake AND exhaust. SO I would recommend 3 air systems. 6 inch ducting is WAY more effective. Thoes CPU fans are junk IMO you will need good quality pieces.


----------

